# Conference for People with Diabetes, Nottingham 7th March 2015



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2015)

This is being organised by #GBDOC (Great Britain Diabetes Online Community), which many of you may be familiar with. In fact, by being members here you are part of it!  This is from their website:



> As far as we can tell, this conference will be a unique first event, where a conference for People with Diabetes has been put together and organised by People with Diabetes.
> 
> Come along and let’s make a bit of history together!



Date: 7th March 2015
Time: 10:30–16:30
Place: MediCity, Nottingham NG90 6BH

More details are available here:

http://www.gbdoc.co.uk/gbdoc/Conference_2015.html

Tickets, starting at £15, are here:

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/peop...living-well-with-diabetes-tickets-15055021976

It may be a bit too far for me to go to, but it would be great if we could have some representation from our members there


----------



## Aoife (Mar 8, 2015)

I went to this event yesterday and it was fab!  It was run by The GBDOC with sponsorship from Team Blood Glucose, not a drug company or rep insight which meant there was no bias or hidden agenda, it was a true "for the people, by the people" event. 

Several topics were discussed including technology, CGM (with some handy funding tips) mental health issues, diets, adolescents and stigma in the media (there were more but I can't remember!) 

The topics were chosen by the delegates, no pre-arranged agenda and if you found one room was discussing something of no interest then you just took yourself off to another.

I'm definitely going next year, Nottingham is not exactly local for me but it was worth the trek up the M1 and the £15 ticket price (including all the tea and coffee you could drink, lunch and a table of homemade cakes!).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad to hear it went well Aoife! I would have liked to have gone, but Nottingham is very difficult for me to get to and would probably have involved a couple of overnights stays which would be beyond my pocket. Good to hear it was so successful, I think it is a great idea and hopefully it will become a regular event


----------

